

Grasswire - shocks
https://grasswire.com/

======
austenallred
Oh wow, glad I saw the HN bots tweeeting that this was on the front page. (co-
founder here).

I'm sure people will be frustrated that there's a login gate. We don't like it
either, but we had some members of ISIS come in and try to wreak havoc, and it
was hard to follow their IPs, so we started requiring accounts so we could
hellban them. Hopefully that's a temporary measure.

We're learning there's lots we still need to fix and improve, but I'd love to
hear your comments.

~~~
gelatocar
Sorry to hear that people have been trying to mess with your site, but why do
you require an account just to view the page?

~~~
austenallred
Eventually we'll build out multiple states; we didn't have time to do that, so
we just threw a gate on the whole damn thing. It's a temporary measure, fixing
10 things at once right now. Had 2,500 unexpected signups today, so things are
a little hectic.

~~~
gelatocar
Fair enough, best of luck getting it all sorted.

------
wanda
I swear I had an account on the old site. Or did I log in with Twitter? I
forget. Anyway I'm glad I didn't have sit in a hype-building waiting list--
unlike everything else these days--which I was afraid of each time I checked
back to see if the site was back in action.

Glad it's back though! Looking great I must say.

~~~
xwowsersx
You probably did have an account :) We decided to deprecate the old accounts
when we started rebuilding after our prototype. Hope it wasn't too much of an
inconvenience.

------
gcz92
would love to see some sort of info or demo before having to sign up.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7954327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7954327)

~~~
austenallred
That was a year ago; was completely different

